# Kelly Metal Entrance Disks



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: WARNING - Kelly Metal Entrance Disks*

I am about to phase the plastic ones out that i have....I had a nuc with the screen shut for A WEEK! I never noticed it. If it was duck tape they could have gotten out, but with this they were trapped. I feel so horrible, but whats done is done. 
Mike


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: WARNING - Kelly Metal Entrance Disks*

Good advice! That is a deal on the Kelley discs. Others want 5$ for the plastic!


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: WARNING - Kelly Metal Entrance Disks*

I just took a quick look at the disc again. If you mount below the hole, then the heavy side would swing down leaving the open side up. Also, there is an open indentation on the side -- I assume it is placed there to lock the disc in place. I used a shim of sheetmetal and a screw -- no worries.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*Re: WARNING - Kelly Metal Entrance Disks*

I like my entrances at the bottom for drainage and easy removal of detritus for the bees. I thought the indentation was for a handle and mount it to the outside. Raising the entrance would solve the problem. For now I am vigilantly tightening the the wing nut.


----------

